# outsourcing clipping to india



## heybuddy (Aug 5, 2015)

does anyone recommend a service for clipping that they have used?


----------



## davisphotos (Sep 4, 2015)

I've used www.pixelz.com with pretty good results.


----------



## DavisD (Jan 22, 2016)

@heybuddy - I am not sure, whether you got what you were looking for. However, personally I believe that you can expect similar service in other countries at the same rate and quality. I've been using www.removebackground.com service since last 2 years without any kind of inconvenience. You might want to have a look at it. Recently checked, they are giving first 5 images free.


----------

